

Cormac McCarthy on Application Configuration - scriptrockalan
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/cormac-mccarthy-application-configuration/

======
regularfry
Readability link for those put off by pale grey text on a white background:
[http://www.readability.com/articles/zkhxahj4](http://www.readability.com/articles/zkhxahj4)

